# Dell Latitude D630 RAM Upgrade



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey guys :wavey:

How are you all? A little busy with college work these days. Been offline a while.

I have a Dell Latitude D630. I love. It is 7 years old. It still works like a charm. It runs Arch Linux at the moment. I know it might be time to get a new one but I love this one too much. I am considering upgrading the RAM to 4GB (2x2GB). I wanted to know how I can make sure if the RAM I buy is fully compatible with my motherboard. Also, how do I install them correctly?

I have my eyes set on G.SKILL Model F2-5300CL5S-2GBSK Laptop Memory - Newegg.com or 2GB, 200-pin SODIMM, DDR2 PC2-6400 upgrades for Dell Latitude D630 Laptop/Notebook, CT2344598 from Crucial.com Which one do you think would be better for my laptop? 

Any other information you need?


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Will this one work? G.SKILL 2GB DDR2 (2GB X 1) 800MHZ LAPTOP MEMORY MODULE (F2-6400CL5S-2GBSQ) | eBay

This is from Ebay India.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Use the Crucial Memory Advisor tool to find the correct RAM for your motherboard.

Quote below from Memory upgrades for Dell Latitude D630


> Memory Type: DDR2 PC2-6400, DDR2 PC2-5300, DDR2 (non-ECC)
> Maximum Memory: 8GB
> Slots: 2


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Using Crucial with OEM Mobo's is the best option to insure compatibility. OEM Mobo's are often selective about RAM compatibility.
RAM should be installed in matched pairs and not mixed with RAM of different brand/specs to avoid problems.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

koala said:


> Use the Crucial Memory Advisor tool to find the correct RAM for your motherboard.
> 
> Quote below from Memory upgrades for Dell Latitude D630


Thanks koala. :smile:

Thanks Tyree. :smile:

So, I'll probably go for the Crucial 2x2GB DDR2 PC2-6400 module. The Dell spec sheet says this model supports only 4GB of RAM. 

I'll update.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

4GB will probably be enough. Crucial is rarely mistaken so the Bios may need an update to accept the 2x4GB.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Mmm... A little problem. 

I searched online a lot and I couldn't find a single Crucial RAM that is available in India. Can I go for the G.Skill one I mentioned in post#2?

Electronic accessories are costly in India.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Crucial ships worldwide. You can use any brand you want, but


Tyree said:


> Using Crucial with OEM Mobo's is the best option to insure compatibility. OEM Mobo's are often selective about RAM compatibility.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

No India.

Memory upgrades from Crucial.com - International Shipping Options and Rates


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

My apologies. You can't find Crucial brand form any site that ships to your location? G.Skill is great RAM but, as has been noted, OEM Mobo's can have problems.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Can I trust this site? I'm hearing it for the first time.

Crucial 2GB DDR2 800MHz CT25664AC800 Laptop Memory - CT25664AC800 by:

*EDIT:* I don't think so.

Rant Techshop.in - Makes More Than One Blunder with One Order.
ONLINE SHOPPING EXPERIENCE - Reviews | online | Ratings | Free - Shopping experience with online store Techshop.in - MouthShut.com


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I have no idea about the site. Perhaps someone else has had some experience with it and will chime in.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Dell Latitude D630 Complete Upgrade*

I have decided to go for a Crucial 2x2GB 800MHz 200 pin SO-DIMM. One final time, is this sure to work on my laptop? 

I read somewhere 667MHz and 800 MHz doesn't make much of a difference. Is it true? The more I research, the more confused I get!

Now for an SSD! Can I use an SSD along with my existing HDD? What would be a good choice?

What else can improve the performance of my laptop?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Using Crucial with OEM Mobo's is the best option to insure compatibility.


Laptops only have room for one Hdd.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I would not spend a lot of cash on a 7 year old laptop, and from what I can see your ram choices are limited it would either be the gskill,corsair or kingston I saw a couple of others but know nothing about the make.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey Joe! :smile: This Dell is built to last, I trust it. But, that's all the money I have right now, I need an upgrade! Might get a new one sometime later this year or even next year.

Is there anything I need to check before deciding on an SSD? Would this one be enough? 
Samsung 840 Series 120 GB SSD Internal Hard Drive (MZ-7TD120BW) - Samsung: Flipkart.com


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It might be an idea to check if you need to update the bios,your ssd works out around £66.50 which is fair given their price the ram £37 you could likely find a tablet around that price which would be easier to lug around


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Is RAM or SSD's cheaper in the UK than in India? Would it be worth it if I ask my sister to buy one from there and send it via someone coming to India?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Well she could get the crucial ram plenty of sellers on Ebay 200-PIN Sodimm, DDR2 PC2-6400 | eBay The SSD price is as good as you get.
and you could look at the Hudl which is £119 new from Tesco or £89 refurbished from the Tesco outlet on Ebay and a full years warranty. I have one which runs very well.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Tyree said:


> Laptops only have room for one Hdd.


If he doesn't need his optical drive, he can replace it with a second HDD.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It does not always work strange as it may seem.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Babbzzz said:


> Hey Joe! :smile: This Dell is built to last, I trust it. But, that's all the money I have right now, I need an upgrade! Might get a new one sometime later this year or even next year.


7 years on any laptop is pushing your luck and an SSD is about the last thing I'd recommend adding to any 7 yr. old unit.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Okay. I understand. It's my first time with hardware, I'm keen on doing it. Hope it'll last a year at least.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Please post back with results after you get the new RAM.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Sure Tyree. :smile:


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Final choice.

4GB kit (2GBx2), 200-pin SODIMM, DDR2 PC2-5300 upgrades for Dell Latitude D630 Laptop/Notebook, CT685415 from Crucial.com

*OR*

4GB kit (2GBx2), 200-pin SODIMM, DDR2 PC2-6400 upgrades for Dell Latitude D630 Laptop/Notebook, CT2344600 from Crucial.com

Is the second one faster?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

6400 is 800MHz and 5300 is 667MHz making the 2nd link the faster RAM.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Is the second link one above and the link below the same products? If so, I will purchase it now. HELP! :grin:

Crucial 4GB Kit 2x 2GB DDR2 800 MHz PC2-6400 Sodimm Memory RAM 200 pin Laptop


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No they are a different part number.
They may work but Crucial will not guarantee that they work.

Ebay part number *CT2KIT25664AC800*

Crucial Site part number *CT2344600*

Try searching for CT2344600


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh. I see. But Crucial does not ship to India. I searched a bit online and found that the other one does work. *SEE* (link to Amazon)

I cannot find the other one anywhere. Shall I go for it? I would like a guarantee but there seems no way.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It should work, just make sure you can return it if it doesn't.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Okay, Thanks Wrench! I'm buying it! :grin:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The one you linked to is 6400, that was suggested by Crucial for your model, Crucial is rarely mistaken.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks Tyree. :smile:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome, good luck, and please post back if you have any problems.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh oh. My laptop battery is acting up. Its staying at 2% all the time. If the power goes, laptop goes to hibernate within 5 seconds. But, sometimes it lasts for up to an hour? How do I know if it is a problem with the battery or something else?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Are you certain the A/C adapter is putting out as it should? You can test it with a Volt meter. Again, you have a 7 yr. old unit so a failing battery wouldn't be a shocker. :smile:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I think it will have done very well if 7 years old


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm running it on battery at the moment. No problems, it occurs once in a while. I'll check it out with a multimeter and post back.

I know 7 years is a long time. Good battery! :grin:


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!! I'm going mad! :banghead::banghead::banghead:

At the moment, I think it's not worth upgrading it after all. An upgrade of RAM + battery would cost about Rs. 10k, when I can get this gem for Rs. 43k. *See*. (link to eBay). It's an i3-4010U Latitude, but it's a good one, as good as an i5-4200U Latitude one for Rs. 50k. I checked cpuboss for a* CPU comparison*. (link to cpuboss)

I'll tell you what I decide. Thanks for all the help. I mailed my dad about it. If he agrees, I'll get it. We are on a budget at the moment after the wedding and all. Upgrading, then getting a new one later wouldn't make much sense. I might have to wait for a while.

Sorry for the trouble. I really need one at the moment.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's the same all over with older systems, once they get to a certain age the cost of upgrades exceeds the value of the upgrade.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

I know. How is the Latitude?

I do not game. I intend to use Ubuntu. My primary uses will be web browsing, coding, movies maybe, a little bit of graphic design (inkscape/gimp/blender) and maybe a tad bit of video editing.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The latitude should be fine for your intended use.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks Tyree. :smile:

I'm raising funds at the moment, up to 24k so far. :smile: 18k's to go! :grin:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Best of luck on your quest!


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Is it safe to buy from eBay?

34k so far!!! :grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There are a lot of reputable companies with Ebay shops see the retail directory for your country but here is the UK one as an example Retail Directory


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Babbzzz said:


> Is it safe to buy from eBay?
> 
> 34k so far!!! :grin:


Yes and no. Research the seller and be sure you get a warranty, preferably in writing.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

I sent them an email. He said it has a Dell Warranty.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OEM warranties can range from 30 days to a year and usually not transferable. I would want more detail.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

The seller said that I will get a 1 Year Complete Cover from Dell. It is an unopened box.

37k :smile:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That warranty should be good.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Sounds very promising


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes. At last. A dream come true for me. I always wanted to own a Latitude. Happier because I made a part of the money that I needed. So it feels extra special. 

Dell Latitude 3440 Laptop I3 4th GEN 4010U 4GB 500GB DVD BT Webcam | eBay


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Congrats and enjoy your purchase.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you Tyree. :grin:

It should reach on 3rd April. Can't wait.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Only a week away enjoy it when it comes


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks Joe. Can't wait to get my hands on it. 

Free laptop bag + headphones + shipping as well


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Can't be bad


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

The laptop has reached home. I'm at college. Can't believe I have to wait a little longer. I was home just yesterday & it reached today! :banghead:

Have to wait till it's Saturday now.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL Murphy's law


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Finally I've got my hands on it! It's pretty good so far. I got Ubuntu 14.04 Final Beta up and running. So far so good. :smile:

Build quality is okay but not what I expected from a Latitude. But it's better than most.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That is something I have noticed with Dell the quality seems to be up and down


----------

